# Thaiger Pharma Airclen Cycle



## dhesiuk (Jun 9, 2016)

I've started taking Clen for the first time, cycle started a week ago (doing 2wk on, 2wk off). my cycle so far has been as follows;

40mg

40mg

80mg <felt slight cramping in hands and legs)

80mg

100mg

100mg

120mg

Other than the the slight cramps, I've not really had any other sides except a dry mouth when I wake up. I've been drinking quite a bit of water (5-6litres), 5mg of Taurine, and bananas to counter any sides as suggested through many threads.

My plan was to go up to 120mg maximum, question is should I stick? I'm happy I've not had any sides, and know these are an indication of how well the Clen is working. What is the usual maximum dose?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stick with the dose, you do not need to feel sides for clen to be working. Despite what some people say 120mcg should be more than enough. Personally I have gone up to 180mcg shaking like a c**t and found no difference. Save yourself the hassle mate.


----------

